# Caribe



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Friends caribe once again
Nothing special pic wise...But an update

View attachment 198787

View attachment 198788

View attachment 198789


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Does that one P have a cut lip?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Alexraptor said:


> Does that one P have a cut lip?


Got torn off....I have macro pics posted for the last one that accused me...







(not saying that you were)
Also look above the teeth-Also happened when lip got removed


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I remember this last time you posted pics of these guys. Who was it last time that thought it was a cut lip. Love the Pics AK


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> I remember this last time you posted pics of these guys. Who was it last time that thought it was a cut lip. Love the Pics AK


whoever in the f*ck is dump truck


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I especially like the top pic... with the fish looking at the camera.

(I can't believe you actually cut his lips off... that's horrible man...)


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> I especially like the top pic... with the fish looking at the camera.
> 
> (I can't believe you actually cut his lips off... that's horrible man...)


I do work for a knife shop
what the hell due people expect


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

.









Right on man...
But seriously, great pics.
In my next life I'd like to be able to photograph like that.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers

Appreciated
And it's alot easier than people think.......You like to blow money from time to time...You should jump into it when ready.....A nice used cam and less than a grand and your setup for photography (basic).....


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, a good camera would certainly help.
All I've ever had are these $300 tiny little pocket cameras.

Maybe this spring I'll splurge and get a decent camera.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> Yeah, a good camera would certainly help.
> All I've ever had are these $300 tiny little pocket cameras.
> 
> Maybe this spring I'll splurge and get a decent camera.


Let us know.........I use cheap cam....More about technique than equipment anyhow......


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I really appreciate it.









When it comes time, I'll ask your advice on specifics if ya don't mind.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> I really appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never mind

Cheers
Ak


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

it looks like it's smiling to the camera


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

that tank is sooo clean


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I really like these pics AK, its a nice change from the all black background pics which are also very cool though


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

nice looking group!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

jp80911 said:


> I really like these pics AK, its a nice change from the all black background pics which are also very cool though


Appreciated.....I will get some better ones today.

As soon as I get my other tank setup and cleaned....These guys will see a bigger tank here shortly.....


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

The one that the lip got torn off is it missing teeth? Is that the damage you refered too?

Looks like its only got 4 on its bottom jaw. 4 big ones though!

Great like always. The one looks flawless.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> The one that the lip got torn off is it missing teeth? Is that the damage you refered too?
> 
> Looks like its only got 4 on its bottom jaw. 4 big ones though!
> 
> Great like always. The one looks flawless.


Here is the Macro...Alot more than 4 teeth...None missing at all
I'm referring to the piece barely hanging on......It was the same a month ago......It has made progress healing...But barely...

They are in good health...Just cramped and it is starting to show...But with 4 caribe in a 40 brdr with a rena xp2 and no lights or heater and not haveing been fed for a month...I believe they are in excellent shape.......

I guess it would help if I posted the pic...lol

View attachment 198792


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Oh okay gotcha. Damn I love seeing piranha teeth lol.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

No problem...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Nice pics AK. the lip less p looks awesome with his teeth showing. nice lil shoal

what size tank is it?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

His Majesty said:


> Nice pics AK. the lip less p looks awesome with his teeth showing. nice lil shoal
> 
> what size tank is it?


He looks ok in pics I guess.Shame to look at in person though......Hope it heals sometime rather than no time-lol

Appreciated

40 brdr (might see upgrade to my 125 gal)-Owner sold his 125 gal that they were in and tossed them in my 40 brdr that was empty.Sat there ever since....So I may be nice and toss them in my tank if I can't find something else to due with it first.....

I really want a planted tank...just not sure if I want to start with smaller tank or go to the 125 as first tank.....


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Caribe are now dead due to house/tank fire......

Let friend barrow tank that went on vacation....He had a friend tht was suppose to come over and fill sump-Yeah-needless to say that didn't happened-Burned up my pump which in return melted the sump wicth then caught the stand on fire and broke tank...Friends house is a disaster.....

Anyhow.....Just figured I would share...


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Shyte, sounds like running a sump is risky business!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Smoke said:


> Shyte, sounds like running a sump is risky business!


Only when not filling the damn thing for 2 weeks in 70 degree weather......









I run sumps in all my tanks-That will never change-especially due to someone elses ignorance


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> Caribe are now dead due to house/tank fire......
> 
> Let friend barrow tank that went on vacation....He had a friend tht was suppose to come over and fill sump-Yeah-needless to say that didn't happened-Burned up my pump which in return melted the sump wicth then caught the stand on fire and broke tank...Friends house is a disaster.....
> 
> Anyhow.....Just figured I would share...


Wow, sorry to hear that...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Appreciated Hannibal-Shame...You may have followed the thread or seen it-
But these guys laid eggs and was on the verge of doing it again since being upgraded back to a 72 gal......

Just a shame.these were part of the group that I had posted awhile back when 100 of them were bought.......


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Sorry to hear that AK.

I hope He gets everything squared away quickly and easily.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Lifer374 said:


> Sorry to hear that AK.
> 
> I hope He gets everything squared away quickly and easily.


Home Owners will cover the cost and exspenses.......Not much of a fire for say..thankfully the tank cracked and the water that drained took care of the fire.......But the soot that it left was amazing...damn near destroyed everything


----------

